# Serious Score on Vintage Fishing Lures



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

Ok guys so a random trip to a pawn shop today landed me with some seriously cool stuff or so I think. I happened up a box of old fishing lures all in their original cases and they look old the only one i have been able to date is from 1974-1975, Ok well to my point I have no Idea what these are and I was hoping for some insight by you old timers  
I have 2 Bomber Origianal lures with the number 504 on the end of the case
Next I have 2 Heddon Sonic 3/8 Oz crankbaits
Next I have 2 Heddon Ultra Sonic 1/8 Oz Crankbaits 
and I also have a Rabble Rouser Lure that looks incredibly weird.
But the most intriguing one I have found Is a Bomber Lure that I haven't been able to identify and it is red and white and has a big metal lip on the front.
Oh and did I mention I got them for 1$ a peice?
Here are some Pics
[attachment=0:2mwigunx]mail-1.jpeg[/attachment:2mwigunx]
[attachment=1:2mwigunx]mail.jpeg[/attachment:2mwigunx]


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Way cool!

(Can't help you though.)


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Nice score!
I think that there are web sites that deal in vintage tackle.
I know that there are places to go to for old rods and reels.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

The lure you can't identify looks to be a product of Fred Arbogast....a 'Jitterbug'. But there were so many through the years, I have one that resembles yours built by arpo-caster...never heard of 'em. 

Good buy anyhow !!


----------



## EmptyNet (Mar 17, 2008)

.45 is right about the jitterbug, its a top water lure. I caught my first bass on one of those back in the early 80s at deer creek.


----------

